# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Lekker en goedkoop uit de supermarkt...

## kaatjekakel

Ik ben gek op goedkoop, oefen voor vrek  :Big Grin: , maar dat moet ook wel met een gat in de hand.........

Ben benieuwd welke goedkoopjes jullie kopen en lekker vinden. Misschien hebben we wat aan elkaars tips.

Dit is mijn lijstje:

Aldi:
koffiepads en roodmerkkoffie
brie
zalm koeling en vriezer
diepvriesspinazie
schnitzel en cordon blue
bekers roeryoghurt (ontbijt)
kaapse rode wijn
nep-magnums
ijsthee


Lidl:
kip-kerrie salade
gele puddinkjes met slagroom
nep-optimel
vochtige schoonmaakdoekjes (eet ik niet op hoor)

C1000:
eigen merk cruesli


Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kakel,

Leuk idee zeg!
Waar ik woon hebben we geen lidl helaas  :Frown: 
Bij de Aldi kopen we altijd Italiaans ijs (die is zooo lekker!), cordon bleu, brie en vaak ook de vis (granalen, zalm), want die vinden wij daar zowel goedkoper als lekkerder (dan bij onze C1000)!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi Kakel ,ik leef graag gezond, maar eet en drink op tijd en stond lekker ;bij ons in de Aldi : cava ( je weet wel met de bubbels ) hi hi GEZONDHEID !!!!
de gerookte heilbot 
pizza's 
kabeljauwhaasje 
magnum 
body-lotion 
dagcreme en nachtcreme 
broodjes voor in de oven af te bakken (super ) al hoewel ik al jaar en dag
zelf mijn brood bak ) 
bloemen ,roosjes (spot goedkoop en ze houden lang )
groetjes en smakelijk

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatjekakel

Haha hier moest ik heel erg om lachen: vochtige schoonmaakdoekjes (eet ik niet op hoor)

Over het algemeen gaan wij eigenlijk altijd naar de Dekamarkt (veel huismerkproducten, maar vaak ook gewoon van het merk zelf), enkel voor de gehaktkruiden gaan wij naar de Vomar!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

wat ik zo wat lekker vind zijn die cent wafers van de aldi,
en spinazie, kabeljauw,rijstwafels met chocolade, en die fijne princessenboontjes mmm, en o ja die ijscreme met drie kleuren 
met een koekjes die zijn gewoon zalig precies de echte :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Fijnwas van Dirk van den broek
keukenrol van Euroshopper AH
Chantilly ijshoorntjes van AH huismerk, echt heel erg lekker :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier in België ga ik bij de Aldi altijd om zakken (diepvries) vispasta en paëlla..makkelijk voor als ik niet wil/kan koken!!
Bij de Lidl ga ik dan weer om de (diepvries) shaorma/kebab voor mijn vriend; hij koopt dan bij de turkse bakker een turks brood voor 60 cent en wat salade/saus en klaar is zijn pita  :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

@ Sylvia, de schoonmaakdoekjes zijn heerlijk....................................gemakk elijk voor een luie huisvrouw zoals ik. Snel over de placemats na het eten. Ook snel over de wc-bril, boven en beneden. Ik heb op allerlei plaatsen een pakje van deze doekjes liggen. Handig, geen sopje nodig.

Waar ik ook weg van ben is de gele dasty van de wibra, wat een perfecte ontvetter. En ook niet duur.

----------


## Sylvia93

Klinkt goed Kaatje!

Maar moest wel heel erg lachen om: Eet ik niet op hoor  :Wink: 
Maar het is natuurlijk wel een goed idee die doekjes!

----------


## Ilse34

Van die gele datsy heb ik ook al vele bussen opgespoten. 
goed spul.

----------


## jeannette47

ik vind het altijd zo'n gedoe om alle winkels af te gaan voor de koopjes, ik moet altijd alleen de boodschappen doen, dus doe die altijd bij de c1000, en het liefst 1x per week, en ik vind alles wel lekker, behalve die doekjes, om te eten dan he?whawha

----------


## Agnes574

Hier gaat gelukkig mijn vriend ver altijd mee om de boodschappen!
Normaal doen we enkel de carrefour (beetje zoals de AH,C1000),soms gaan we echter toch 's naar de aldi en lidl voor bepaalde produkten (meestal als er een aanbieding is die ons aanstaat)..de verdere aankopen daar volgen dan vanzelf..haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ga meestal op vrijdag samen met mijn paps even naar het dorp, dan is er markt struinen we daar overheen en gaan we vaak nog even langs de action (haarverf shampoo ed) en dan langs de aldi voor boodschapjes. Doordeweeks gaan we altijd naar de c1000 die nog geen 5 min lopen van ons huis is.

----------


## Sylvia93

Het is misschien geen supermarkt.
Maar haarverf kopen wij altijd bij de Action! Scheelt behoorlijk, waar je bij de drogis 15 euro betaald, haal je hetzelfde pakje voor 3 euro bij de Action!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dat soort dingen durf ik niet, heb ervaring met zeeppoeder van Neutral uit een dergelijke winkel, dat was over datum, 3 jaar...................... ik heb huidproblemen en ben hier heel ziek van geweest.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatjekakel

Wat durf je precies niet? Je haar verven? 
Ik heb mijn haar afgelopen woensdag laten verven, van donkerblond naar lichtblond. Maar er staat idd ook altijd op de verpakking dat je eerst op een klein stukje moet testen tegen allergieën etc

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik durf niet meer dat soort producten mee te nemen uit een discount winkel. Ik verf mijn haar wel, ben anders al aardig grijs. Gebruik altijd maar 1 merk, niet alles pakt bij mij goed uit op mijn huid.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatjekakel

Vandaar  :Wink:  
Ik verf mn haar eigenlijk bijna nooit, vorig jaar heb ik er een roodtintje ingehad en dat was zo'n duur pak verf bij een drogisterij vandaan, en dat zat maar een paar weken mooi. 
Dit keer een goedkoop pak van de action gebruikt (maar omdat ik van mezelf donker haar had moest het eerst ontkleurt worden en dan betaal je ook al gauw 15 euro voor 1 pak!) Dus hoop dat het er dit keer langer in blijf zitten, zal wel want al het pigment uit mn eigen haar is eruit, dus voordat ik mn eigen haarkleur weer terug heb moet eerst alles eruit gegroeid zijn..

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO Dames , 

Ik verf mijn haren sedert mijn 27 jaar ,heb ook ooit in de beginjaren geexsperimenteerd 
maar mijn hoofdhuid was verbrand en het vocht kwam er zo uit, sedertdien nooit meer gedaan ; nu wel een tijdje geleden verandert van kapster en prima gedaan voor 30 euro knippen en verven niet brushen ;wel om de 4 weken gaan ik ben volledig grijswit ,man wil niet dat ik het zo laat : ik zo wel het doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

Hihi Celest, grijswit haar noemen ze bij ons een Peper en zoutstelletje!
Mijn oma heeft dat ook! Maar die heeft echt mooi haar! Ondanks de peper en zout kleur :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

Nee ,syl ik ben dan wit echt sneeuwwit laat het mij zo uitdrukken ;peper en zout zoals jij zegt is mijn zus maar ik ben nooit dat geweest mijn haren werden direkt wit ;als ik kinds was tot mijn 5/6 jaar was ik niet blond maar wit aan 12 jaar was ik donkerblond en 17 jaar donkerbruin en aan 27 jaar begon terug het wit ..... ha ha .....raar hé nu ik dat schrijf denk ik zelf ,mijn dochters hebben nooit witte haren gehad en broers en zussen ook niet ;hé raar misschien was ik vd.melkboer of postbode hi hi ....... :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Celest.

Idd heb je wel een beetje vreemd haar! Maar mooi wit is niet lelijk  :Smile:  Haha qua haar dan!
Toch wel vreemd dat jij de enige bent in je familie

----------


## kaatjekakel

Oké dames, zullen we nu maar weer verder gaan met het oorspronkelijke onderwerp? Ik heb de River Clear van de Aldi geprobeerd, dit is een soort Crystal Clear zonder prik. Ik vind het heel goed te drinken. Ook de snitzels van de Aldi, uit de vriezer, zijn prima.

----------


## Lara '52

je hebt gelijk want we dwalen af ,wat ik de laatste weken koop in de Aldi is javel -de tomatensaus in glazen pot -zeer goed vd .sausen of soep -pizza ...en de kabeljauw stukjes .

----------


## Luuss0404

Ze hadden eindelijk bij onze Aldi weer gorgonzolla  :Big Grin:  Die is lekkerder en goedkoper dan bij de c1000 hierzo...

We hebben geen auto, dus zijn we aangewezen op de c1000 (2 in ons dorp), AH en Aldi hier in het dorp. Dus kijken we daar naar de aanbiedingen en ik heb op de pc ook en bestand met prijzen staan die ik telkens update...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik vind op dit moment de gevulde speculaas, de pepernoten en de navelsinaasappels van de aldi erg lekker. Hond en poes zijn gek van de kuipjes vlees. Poes vindt de net iets duurdere seniorenbrokjes ook lekker.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kakle, in kassa (of een ander soortgelijk programma) werden pepernoten met en zonder chocola getest vorig jaar en die bij de aldi kwamen beter uit de bus dan die van de echte bakker en de ah  :Wink:  Vind zelf die pepernoten ook erg lekker, ze hebben trouwens deze week bij de aldi ook een pak te koop om zelf pepernoten te maken...

----------


## Agnes574

Toevallig;

Ik loop al de hele week 'met zin in pepernoten', maar heb ze nog niet gevonden hier in België ... hopelijk vind ik ze vanmiddag ergens (zal 's bij de aldi kijken als ik daar nog geraak) en dan koop ik me meteen een paar zakken (koekiemonster Aggie  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha heel pepernoten gesprek.

Persoonlijk ben ik niet zo gek op pepernoten, vind ze eigenlijk alleen maar zelfgemaakt lekker. En aangezien ik dat nooit doe, wordt het bijna niet gegeten.

----------


## Agnes574

Den dezen hier heeft dus nergens pepernoten gevonden  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  ... in België 'vervangen' ze dat blijkbaar door 'nic-nac' (letterkoekjes) en minikoekjes met een geglazuurd suikertje erop  :EEK!: !

ik ga morgen of maandag toch 's bij de aldi en liddl kijken of ze er daar geen hebben...heb er nog steeds zo'n zin in  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Anders stuur ik je wel een zak hoor!

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen nog één poging doen bij de aldi en lidl ... en anders mogen mijn ouders dit weekeind een grote voorraad meebrengen... *IK WIL PEPERNOTEN!!!*  :Big Grin: 

Thanks voor het aanbod kakel; héél lief  :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Kakeltje; ik heb eindelijk mijn pepernoten in huis ... meteen 1,5 kilo (van de hema)!!!!
Mijn ouders kwamen daar op eerste kerstdag mee aanzetten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, beetje laat maar nu heb je dan toch je pepernoten!  :Big Grin:  Hopelijk geniet je er van!

----------


## Petra717

Heerlijke Turkse worst... lijkt een beetje op salami, maar is het niet, wel heet... 
Heel erg lekker met een eitje.

Dikke kuss, 
pettie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra en waar kunnen we die Turkse worst kopen?

----------


## Petra717

bij de toko!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Agnes, heerlijk, eindelijk pepernoten. Hier voorlopig geen snoeperij meer in huis. De decemberkilo's zijn goed zichtbaar.

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,wat zijn pepernoten? :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Do,

In België kennen ze dat niet, pepernoten ... vergelijk het een beetje met kleine, luchtige speculoos (halve)rondjes met een beetje kaneel (zeggen mijn belgische vrienden)...
Mss weet kakel of een andere nederlandse beter wat er in zit?? Op de zak staat niet érg veel nuttigs!!
Zal ik er wat opsturen Do??  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

■100 gram boter
■125 gram bruine basterdsuiker
■1 à 2 eetlepels speculaas kruiden
■zout
■250 gram zelfrijzend bakmeel
■0,5 deciliter melk


Bereidingswijze van pepernoten
Verwarm de oven voor op 175 graden C. In een kom de boter zacht roeren. Vervolgens de basterdsuiker, kruiden en zout toevoegen. Mengen en het zelfrijzend bakmeel en de melk erbij doen. Met koele hand snel tot deeg kneden en het deeg circa 30 minuten in de koelkast laten opstijven. Van het deeg kleine bolletjes maken en op de bakplaat leggen. En in ongeveer 15 minuten bruin bakken.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatje

OOOh dat ga ik onthouden!! Vroeger wel vaker zelf pepernoten gemaakt (op de basisschool) en dat vond ik altijd veel lekkerder dan die uit zak!

----------


## Agnes574

Heb tevens 3 pakken 'pepernotenmix' gekregen van mijn ouders; volgend jaar zélf pepernoten bakken  :Big Grin: .

Zal ik je zo'n pak opsturen Do  :Wink: ?

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor de vegetarische mensen onder ons, vegetarische broodjes bapao bij de AH 0.79 cent  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

gisteren nog eens naar de aldi geweest,heb daar lekkere yoghurt gevonden met ananas van Milsani.Normaal gezien neem ik die van Activia maar moet zeggen die smaken bijna juist het zelfde.Wie van yoghurt houd,moet deze zeker eens proberen echt lekker.mmmm....... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lisah50

Bij de Aldi koop ik. Bakboter in de groene flessen, spruitjes, sperziebonen, rijst,en witte wijn.
Verder zijn zoetigheden en andere dikmakers niet aan mij besteed: geen pudding,koekjes, snoepjes, chips etc. ik loop 3 km per dag, joggen na mijn fulltime baan. Ik weeg 60 kg bij een lengte van 1.75.

----------


## dotito

Granenkoekjes van de aldi(biscuit moelleux)van Arioso supper lekker.Normaal neem ik die altijd van Granny dacht ga die van de Aldi is nemen voor te proberen.Lekker lekker en nog is lekker :Stick Out Tongue: 

Spinazie van de diepvries ook heel lekker en goedkoop.

----------


## Sylvia93

Het is misschien geen supermarkt, maar de handgel van de Action. Heerlijk spul je reinigt en desinfecteerd je handen ermee zonder het gebruik van water of zeep. Ideaal en het ruikt heerlijk omdat de handgel Aloë Vera bevat.

----------


## sietske763

whahahahah die syl weer,
t gaat hier over een supermarkt.....kom jij met je action....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Op de 1e pagina staan tussen de lekkere dingen ook algemene producten als keukenrol en bodylotion die iemand ergens goedkoop koopt, dus Syl haar tip kan prima  :Wink:  Gaat om lekker en goedkoop  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ok luuss, zo leer ik nog eens wat!!!
ik vond het zeer grappig!!heb er wel ff om gelachen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Hehe nou eigenlijk is de Action ook een soort supermarkt, je kunt er alles halen hoor, geweldige winkel afentoe  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Seizoens-groente kan evt. goedkoper zijn uit de Supermarkt.!!
Succes met de boodschappen. Let op de kleintjes., dat is heel belangrijk.

----------


## dotito

De ovenfrietjes van lidl goedkoop en lekker, en Kabeljauwhaasje van aldi supper lekker en zonder graten.

De tandpasta van aldi is naar schijnt volgens testaankoop de beste tandpasta prijs kwaliteit. Je moet niet altijd de duurste nemen deed ik vroeger ook altijd. Gewoon 2 x p/d poetsen en 2 x p/j naar de tandarts  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Lekker uit de supermarkt Albert heijn marokaanse vegaburgers met kikkererwten en koriander man man......is dat lekker zeg :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

> De ovenfrietjes van lidl goedkoop en lekker, en Kabeljauwhaasje van aldi supper lekker en zonder graten.
> 
> De tandpasta van aldi is naar schijnt volgens testaankoop de beste tandpasta prijs kwaliteit. Je moet niet altijd de duurste nemen deed ik vroeger ook altijd. Gewoon 2 x p/d poetsen en 2 x p/j naar de tandarts


ff off topic,
tandarts zegt mij dat de hema whitening tandpasta de beste is en ook goedkoop

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Er zullen waarschijnlijke meerdere goedkope tandpasta's zijn, maar een tijdje geleden stond dat in testaankoop vandaar  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

nou dan proberen we ze beide toch?

----------


## dotito

Ja die van de hema ga ik zeker ook eens proberen  :Wink:

----------

